# A couple new complete upper pics



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Here are a couple uppers that headed out the doors to their new owners yesterday. They range from economical to several bells and whistles. However they are all guaranteed sub MOA.


















Black Rain Milled Billet upper receiver with 16" full length fluted .223 Wylde chambered barrel with 15" Midwest Keymod handguard and Vortex Comp. This barrel has a 5/8" thread for a thicker wall at the crown for continued improved accuracy.









Hand trued mil spec forged receiver with 16" 6.8 barrel and Troy handguard.

Brett C. 
IronworksTactical.com - owner


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

them are realy nice

personaly i like the first one best

something about "evil black" that just trips my trigger (pun intended)


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That's just because you are a rebel SGB. lol

But then again I guess that means I'm a rebel too. Although the tan hand guard is a nice accent to the evil rifle.


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Those new Midwest industries keymod hand guards are really nice. That's the top one btw. Also thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

